# Congrats to ChefLarge: Top 10 resto in Detroit - Townhouse



## goatgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

ChefLarge at Townhouse in Detroit named top 10 restaurant in Detroit by Detroit Free Press. He looms LARGE there and happens to be a great guy too. Plus, his knife armament is second to none.

http://www.freep.com/story/entertai...04/05/best-restaurants-year-detroit/82259644/

Way to go @ChefLarge


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice to see one of our own get recognition


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## malexthekid (Apr 6, 2016)

Congrats. Food looks awesome


----------



## andre s (Apr 6, 2016)

Great News! Congrats!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations Al &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## toddnmd (Apr 6, 2016)

Congrats, Chef Large! :doublethumbsup: :happy3:


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 6, 2016)

Al definitely knows his way around a kitchen. Well deserved brother!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 7, 2016)

Congrats Chef


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 7, 2016)

Congrats brother


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 11, 2016)

Congrats indeed. We'll have to stop in and say hello!

Dave


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow!!! First I have seen this thread. Thank you so much to all my "knife nut" compadres! Makes all the hard work worth it. Goatgolfer....... you rule! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jun 22, 2016)

I just saw this, congratulations dude! :2thumbsup:


----------

